# Tom's 40cm



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought I'd make a journal of my new tank now as its planted up 

Hardscape:



























Took a trip to P*ts at Home this morning, and came back with far too many Tropica plants. I got 2 big Microsorium "narrow", 3 pots of Micranthemum umbrosum, and a pot of something I haven't heared of before but looks like Hydrocotyl.

All planted up now, so here you go...



















Since the hardscape pics I've had to add some Aquasoil on the right, and some small pieces of rock to hold the Aquasoil back, and I have lowered the angle of the main branch. Also I had a play with the "roots" in the back left but you can't see them now anyway.

I've started it off with 1ml Brighty K and 1ml Step1 daily, along with 1bps CO2. It all looks a bit tacky and messy now but give it a month or two to get going...

Tom


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like your off to an amazing start here!! I really like the broken peice of wood, gives a feeling of action or time in your tank, like it has a past. Thats something that you dont see much of in aquascaping. I'm looking forward to some updates when the plants fill in.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with Davis! I love the "broken" branch! That is excellent!! Already it looks great, but I'm sure that it'll look better in a short while. Especially when the java fern grows a bit more! Keep it clean!!


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm normally not a big fan of java fern but it looks great the way you have it set up. It really reminds me of something you'd find in nature.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Better picture:









Tom


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like the layout but be carefull to what kind of plants you gonna use...


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

Interesting effect with the broken wood! How big is the tank, BTW? Will be great to see the tank in its full glory once everthing sets in and equipments removed.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

hedson_25 said:


> i like the layout but be carefull to what kind of plants you gonna use...


How do you mean?

I'm thinking about rearranging the Java fern as I'm not too keen on it how it is now.



Snow Prince said:


> Interesting effect with the broken wood! How big is the tank, BTW? Will be great to see the tank in its full glory once everthing sets in and equipments removed.


It's roughly 25l - 40L x 24W x 29Hcm

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice idea with the glass pipe to the Co2 diffuser.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot: The pipe came with the diffuser from aquaessentials.co.uk

A few days in now, and there's already noticable growth on the umbrosum and Hydrocotyl. The moss is getting lighter green tips now so thats starting to spread out too. I am thinking of getting some more stems, maybe Rotala "green" and/or Rotala indica/wallichi to go next to the Java fern.

I'm getting a weird film on the water surface at the moment which builds up fairly quickly, but I suppose that's just from the substrate or wood and will hopefully stop soon.

Time for some more pics. I've done 2 versions, at different focal lengths. I prefer the wider angle but I'm gonna need more backgroud for those :lol:

You can really see it starting to grow now:

Wide:









Not so wide:









I don't know whether I'll change the Java fern out for stems yet or not, but I think I might at some point. I'm not patient enough for these ferns!!

Tom


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice work Tom!! Very cool and crisp


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

what kind of rocks are those????????


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

The rocks are "Mini Landscape Rocks" from aquaessentials.co.uk

I brought some HC and a bit of Riccia home from college the other day and thats all planted in now, just needs to fill out. I also bought some of what I think is a Red Myriophyllum for the back behind the Java Fern.

The umbrosum is still struggling a bit, but the new growth seems nice and healthy. The moss is still going like mad and to my surprise the Java Fern is growing new (1-2") leaves so the old ones might be cut off soon.










Tom


----------

